# Huron River Tournament 5-18



## JASON STANFIELD (May 24, 2011)

http://www.northernohiocatfishtournamenttrail.com/


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Man I can't wait for this one.


----------



## jonlpeck922 (Jun 3, 2012)

50 a person or team? And what the weight in limit ,need more info definitely interested.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JASON STANFIELD (May 24, 2011)

50 a team plus 10 optional big fish pot and 10 flathead pot. 6 fish limit if you have any questions here is my # 440 420 7765

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonlpeck922 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info ill be there.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonlpeck922 (Jun 3, 2012)

It says fish any where on the lake or its tributarys so does that include sandusky bay

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JASON STANFIELD (May 24, 2011)

Yes it does 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonlpeck922 (Jun 3, 2012)

Had a great time ! Nice ppl i will see u and the rest of the noctt in sandusky, i will try and recruit a few more teams.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JASON STANFIELD (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for coming out and fishing with us, look forward to seeing you at the bay 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

